# Creamy - connecticut - recommendations?



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking to try some really good creamy Connecticut cigars. I have not had any in a long time. Recently I have been smoking mostly maduros medium - full bodied.

I know in the past I have smoked Montecristo White - and was not impressed thought it was too mild and one dimensional, I did try once an Oliva Connecticut and did like it it.

What am I looking for is creamy but also something that is not very one dimensional and not a mild cigar.

It does not have to be Connecticut but from what I understand those wrappers make the best creamiest in a cigar.

I also tried RP Vintage 1990 and so far nothing from RP has overly impressed me but then again it was when I first started so maybe my tastes could have changed.

Thanks


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was told at the B&M once that if you like the Oliva Connecticut, you'll love the RP Connecticut. There is a Gurkah made from Connecticut that comes highly recommended at my B&M as well. Also, Ashton also has a Connecticut. I wish I could tell you more, but I bought all of these for my brother yesterday and smoke mostly medium-full to full smokes myself. The Ashton has gotten very high marks by several publications. EDIT: Give me a second and I"ll give you the names.

1. Gurkha 1887
2. Ashton (white label)
3. RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Perdomo 10th Anny Champaign


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

I tend to go through cycles where I'll smoke maduros for a while and then over to connies for a while...I'm currently going through a connecticut wrapper phase and I would recommend Butera Royal Vintage for a creamy smooth cigar. I also enjoy the Camacho Connecticuts; however, I wouldn't describe them as being an overly creamy cigar.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head the first time: Oliva Connecticut. Great breakfast cigar with a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Other than those mentioned ... Cabaiguan (not Guapos)


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Two words: Rockey Patel Connecticut...OK, three words.

Seriously, this is my fav connecticut. Just a great cigar!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

The Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real comes to mind. 

I also like the Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta, but that cigar requires several months to a year laydown time to wake up from being an airball. 

Diamond Crown might just fit the bill too.

Butera Royal Vintage is a very nice Connecticut wrapped cigar.

Savinelli ELR is very tasty.

Good luck.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I have to second the RP Connecticut and and Perdomo Champagne. I was also gifted a Verdedero Organic that was nice. For me the VO and the RP seemed a little one dimensional, but that is not always a bad thing. The VO was like smoking a cloud. I couldn't really pick out any flavors, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

denarok said:


> It does not have to be Connecticut but from what I understand those wrappers make the best creamiest in a cigar.


Other than CC's....

But for NC's, I love the Cusano Double Connecticut....yep, a DOUBLE Connecticut wrapper for double the fun!

The RP 1990 isn't a CT but I love 'em.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Rockey Patel Connecticut & 5 Vegas gold are two of my mild fav's. Both are easily affordable.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You can also try Nub Connie.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Cypress said:


> You can also try Nub Connie.


I heard so many negative things about NUBS in general never thought of trying one..but i guess they are cheap enough to see for myself thanks!


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

SureShot81 said:


> I was told at the B&M once that if you like the Oliva Connecticut, you'll love the RP Connecticut. There is a Gurkah made from Connecticut that comes highly recommended at my B&M as well. Also, Ashton also has a Connecticut. I wish I could tell you more, but I bought all of these for my brother yesterday and smoke mostly medium-full to full smokes myself. The Ashton has gotten very high marks by several publications. EDIT: Give me a second and I"ll give you the names.
> 
> 1. Gurkha 1887
> 2. Ashton (white label)
> 3. RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut


Any idea exact name of Ashton? There is a few different ones I want to make sure I get right one? I see the Ashton Cabinet and Ashton Aged Maduro both have white wrappers

I cannot find the RP Vintage 1999 in any B&M guess will order that one online

Thanks for suggestions



triad47 said:


> Perdomo 10th Anny Champaign


I will look for it thanks

and thank you everyone else for the suggestions


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Also.....I'm trying to recall but I think the La Flor de Oliva sure were creamy and damn cheap and damn tasty...I was shocked.

Also to find out that La Flor comes from the very same Oliva family; it's just their budget line but there's nothing budget about it other than the awesome price.


----------



## Mr Maduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Has no one here tried a Cuesta Rey Centenario?

the Connecticut Shade Cuesta Rey was the second cigar i ever smoked and remains on of my top 5 favorite cigars to this day... and that's coming from a man who loves his maduros (the other 4 favorite cigars in my top 5 are all maduro).

please read: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/261329-underrated-overlooked-cigars.html


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

denarok said:


> Any idea exact name of Ashton? There is a few different ones I want to make sure I get right one? I see the Ashton Cabinet and Ashton Aged Maduro both have white wrappers
> 
> I cannot find the RP Vintage 1999 in any B&M guess will order that one online
> 
> ...


Ashton Classic Series Ashton Cigars - Classic Cigars


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

SureShot81 said:


> Ashton Classic Series Ashton Cigars - Classic Cigars


Ok that is the one I saw at my cigar bar the one size they had was Double Magnum Cedar

but they also had aged maduro and i think cabinet so i got a bit confused..and just ended up with Oliva Connecticut Lonsdale, which IMO the Oliva Connecticut Robusto was better then Toro size,


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

denarok said:


> Ok that is the one I saw at my cigar bar the one size they had was Double Magnum Cedar
> 
> but they also had aged maduro and i think cabinet so i got a bit confused..and just ended up with Oliva Connecticut Lonsdale, which IMO the Oliva Connecticut Robusto was better then Toro size,


I generally prefer robustos as well.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

The Oliva Connie is currently my fave. A really close second would probably be the taboo limited reserve conn. That was the first connecticuit cigar that really made me go "wow". I do not care for the RP connecticuit myself, but the 5 vegas gold is not bad at all.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

RP 1999, Perdomo ESV, EO21, RP Conni, Casa Torano...All fit the bill nicely IMO...


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

Laurato MVL is the smothest creamiest cigar I ever smoked. They are rolled in Miami i believe and are a little pricy but I'd say they are worth a try.


----------



## wilsonlaker (Dec 2, 2009)

avo
perdomo esv 91's
rp signature


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Just to be different, since the RP 1999's & Ashton Cab's have already been mentioned, I'll throw in a recommendation for the Gurkha Status. If this were closer to $6-7 instead of $10-ish per stick, I know I'd smoke a lot more of them. I still like to treat myself to one every now and then.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the Rocky Patel vintage 99's and the 5 vegas gold aren't bad either for the price. I've been thinking about trying the Gurkha symphany been told they are great.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

I keep 3 CT in the humi

RP Ct
Oliva CT
Gran Habano CT

Love all of them for my mild smokes


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cusano 18
esv 91
davidoff

cc-cohiba robusto
i had one melt in my mouth a couple of days ago...creamy like butter in summer


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

LFD Cameroon, Yummmmy!


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

woodted said:


> LFD Cameroon, Yummmmy!


I like LFD never tried their cameroon though..


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

denarok said:


> I like LFD never tried their cameroon though..


I just saw them for the first time last week and picked up a few. Very tasty!


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Montecristo White Label, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

You want creamy, try a Camacho Triple Maduro. It's not Connecticut, it's Honduras, all Honduras. The wrapper, the binder and the filler. Try one with a Shiner Bohemian Black Lager. I wrote a post on it in _"Cigar / Beer Combination ?"_ thread, but I am new here so I can't add a link, you will have to do a search for it.



denarok said:


> I am looking to try some really good creamy Connecticut cigars.


----------



## minkia38 (Dec 4, 2012)

The new Grand Pearl is pretty good, unique creamy flavor
Rocky Conecticut is good to ( I like regular one, not the vintage ones)
Avo , but a bit pricier than others


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Whilst i absolutely do not like any cigar with the conn. shade wrapper.....Arturo fuente chateau line....is VERY VERY good...according to some buddies of mine. Obviously, if its from Fuente....its more than good. (just remember....you can get the chateau line in maduro and sun grown also...)
I just never liked that wrapper.....some folks love em!!


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I really enjoyed the E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut. Very creamy.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

EPC and Davidoff for creamy.
Oliva conny for more nutty but still creamy.


lol, lets hope the OP found his answer back then.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Quesada Jalapa is probably the creamiest cigar I have ever smoked. Tons of flavor for a mild-medium cigar.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

The Perdomo Habano Connecticut impressed me quite a bit recently. Cream and sugar...


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

My personal favorite "light & creamy" ...Cusano 18 CT

Followed by the San Cristobal Elegancia CT

Both highly rated & rather affordable


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Cabaiguan (Tatuaje) and the already mentioned San Cristobal Elegancia.
Both Nicaraguan and made by Don Pepin Garcia (My Father factory) each worth a try.


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Ashton 898.


----------



## beast1989 (Mar 5, 2013)

Are any of these connecticuts medium body or are all connies mild/mild-medium?


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

Man O War Virtue


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I second the man o war virtue... it's not exactly creamy, but it packs a punch for a connie... and it has a pretty well balanced flavor. Oliva CTs are pretty awesome as are RPs... EPC new waves are my number two out of all of these. I would put the RP at number one. NUBs are worth mentioning, but because of their size they're A) hard to cut to get an ideal draw and B) plagued with burn and draw issues because of this. They are definitely worth trying though. The Cameroon wrapped ones are kind of creamy, but have a little zing to them that's pretty nice. They cheaper than the CTs too! 

Anyway, I would say go for the RP, Oliva and EPC new wave... in that order. If you want something with a little more kick - MoW Virtue.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

bullitt5561 said:


> Man O War Virtue


I like to keep a few of these on hand.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

CLE Conneticuts probably fit the bill. I like them alright, they're decently priced, but a bit mild.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

For a relative newbie these are all great suggestions. Thanks so much


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I always have some Ashton Classics in my humi for my friend's who don't regularly smoke cigars and they always enjoy them.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow this is an old thread, and cannot believe I have been smoking cigars for almost 4 years now I guess, wow time goes by.

To be honest I don't remember the last time I smoked a Connecticut, for some reason the shop I go to hardly has any, and most of the times I do go for full bodied LFD or maduro


----------



## joca133 (Mar 18, 2013)

MoW Virtue
Oliva CT
Gurkha Beauty
RyJ 1875 (not CT but still creamy)
E.P. Carrillo Inch natural (again not CT, but creamy)


----------

